# Time to make churches for profit!



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.

No more non profit organization, no more churches, no more non profits where the rich get paid, no more non profit foundations and charities that the rich give their money to and keep most of it.

Trump signs order seeking to allow churches to engage in more political activity


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> 
> No more non profit organization, no more churches, no more non profits where the rich get paid, no more non profit foundations and charities that the rich give their money to and keep most of it.
> 
> Trump signs order seeking to allow churches to engage in more political activity



This is horrible... I smell Mike Pence All over this..he is a corrupt dangerous man.

.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 4, 2017)

The order, which Trump inked during a ceremony in the White House Rose Garden, directs the IRS not to take "adverse action" against churches and other tax-exempt religious organizations participating in political activity that stops short of an endorsement of a candidate for office.
But pastors are already free to deliver political speeches, and regularly do. Churches and other tax-exempt organizations are restricted from endorsing or explicitly opposing political candidates under the 1954 Johnson Amendment, but the executive order Trump signed Thursday makes clear that those activities would still not be permitted.
Geez, what a bible thumper..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.



Why should they not?  Are they not comprised of citizens?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> 
> No more non profit organization, no more churches, no more non profits where the rich get paid, no more non profit foundations and charities that the rich give their money to and keep most of it.
> 
> Trump signs order seeking to allow churches to engage in more political activity



Why do you nimrods keep linking profit and free speech/religious exercise?

\


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> 
> No more non profit organization, no more churches, no more non profits where the rich get paid, no more non profit foundations and charities that the rich give their money to and keep most of it.
> 
> Trump signs order seeking to allow churches to engage in more political activity





Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.



Were we supposed to have one?

Nothing in the First Amendment about a separation.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> 
> No more non profit organization, no more churches, no more non profits where the rich get paid, no more non profit foundations and charities that the rich give their money to and keep most of it.
> 
> Trump signs order seeking to allow churches to engage in more political activity


Churches started getting political when Satan took over and allowed Homosexuals to prey upon young boys.  That really went over well, as many of the constituents started leaving the church, so now those institutions are looking towards the illegals and their money.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> The order, which Trump inked during a ceremony in the White House Rose Garden, directs the IRS not to take "adverse action" against churches and other tax-exempt religious organizations participating in political activity that stops short of an endorsement of a candidate for office.
> But pastors are already free to deliver political speeches, and regularly do. Churches and other tax-exempt organizations are restricted from endorsing or explicitly opposing political candidates under the 1954 Johnson Amendment, but the executive order Trump signed Thursday makes clear that those activities would still not be permitted.
> Geez, what a bible thumper..



They need to pay taxes, they are political strongholds for the Republicans. Why do you think most Pubs are anti abortion, they really are not, they just say so.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2017)

Taxing churches and other religious institutions is a very bad idea.

It would allow the federal government to control churches even more than they do today.   .....


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> ...



There is no Satan.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Taxing churches and other religious institutions is a very bad idea.
> 
> It would allow the federal government to control churches even more than they do today.   .....



Gov should not interfere in churches, therefore they should pay taxes.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> ...



Its somewhere.  Why don't you move to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


My mistake, Lucifer...

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> *Opening page - Dedication*
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —  Lucifer.”


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Gov should not interfere in churches, therefore they should pay taxes.


That makes zero sense.   .....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 4, 2017)

Churches should not be tax exempt.  The tax status is used as a muzzle to keep the clergy in silence.   Let them speak.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Taxing churches and other religious institutions is a very bad idea.
> ...


LOL!


Oh, good grief.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Its somewhere.



Yes, it is...

it's in a letter to the Danbury Baptists, 20-30 years after the Constitution was written.

It was not a proclamation, it was not an Executive Order, it was not approved by Congress.

it was one line in a personal letter, written by a president.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Taxing churches and other religious institutions is a very bad idea.
> ...


Should the government pay taxes on the welfare that they give others?  If churches are giving money to poor people to help them out, what part of THAT money should be taxed?  Don't you liberals like poor people?  Or should they get less because the money is taxed?


----------



## norwegen (Oct 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Churches should not be tax exempt.  The tax status is used as a muzzle to keep the clergy in silence.   Let them speak.


This kind of bribery extends to all non-profits.  And like Sunni Man said, government would exert even more control over them if it taxed them.

Non-profits should be tax-exempt without any stipulations.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> They need to pay taxes, they are political strongholds for the Republicans.


So if churches were Democrat strongholds. 

Would you still be for taxing them?   .....


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Oh yes how they make satan to look like a black man, and to tell you the truth, Jesus looked the same.

What does Jesus do, he gets better looking every year, beautiful long flowing brown hair , 6 pak abs, etc.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > They need to pay taxes, they are political strongholds for the Republicans.
> ...



They should be neither.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> They should be neither.


What???    ...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for another hourly reminder that Democrat Bigots hate Christians


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You do realize that Obama was 1/2 white?  Just like George Zimmerman was 1/2 white.... Why are you liberals so fucking mentally insane?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > They should be neither.
> ...



Go and worship, leave politics out of it.  Would you rather live in a theocracy as in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I am aware of both, you moron, showing Obama as a devil. Zimmerman should of got manslaughter.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Thanks for another hourly reminder that Democrat Bigots hate Christians



Only Christians who use it for political means, like Trump now, all religious.  Evangelicals are the worst.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Oh, please.  Make it stop!

Churches that express political ideologies are governments now.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


For what?  Self Defense from a black thug who hated homosexuals?  Whose side are you on?  Satan's?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for another hourly reminder that Democrat Bigots hate Christians
> ...



aaaaand thanks for another hourly reminder that the Democrat Bigots hate the Evangelical Christians the most


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for another hourly reminder that Democrat Bigots hate Christians
> ...


I haven't seen many Evangelicals out there beheading women while yelling Jesus is great..
http://nypost.com/2014/09/26/woman-beheaded-by-co-worker-in-oklahoma/


> A fired Oklahoma factory worker inflicted a brutal, ISIS-style punishment on colleagues he tried to convert to Islam — cutting one woman’s head off with a 10-inch fillet knife, law-enforcement sources said Friday.



Pee are you the one on the right in the picture below?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2017)

Whenever the government gets involved in anything. Rest assured there will be far more problems than before. .....


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We no longer have a separation between church and state.  Trump being such a godly man all his life, not, has decided churches can get political.
> 
> No more non profit organization, no more churches, no more non profits where the rich get paid, no more non profit foundations and charities that the rich give their money to and keep most of it.
> 
> Trump signs order seeking to allow churches to engage in more political activity



This is going to be the unintended consequences of Trump, an utterly immoral person, doing this with churches. Once he's gone they'll lose tax free status. Either that or they'll have to stop being hubs and mouthpieces for the Republican party.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



You are on the left and you mean it, and I'm on the right.  This is what its going to, Evangelicals running and ruining the USA.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2017)

What lefty partisan hacks don't seem to understand is that not only churches will be taxed, but also synagogues. And their congregation membership is overwhelming comprised of Democrats and liberals.  ....


----------

